# I'll Be Ok For A Gd While?



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Hi I have just been given a 72 x 18 x 18!!!







Thinking of getting 12-14 juvi reds!! They will be ok in this tank for a fair while?? Hope so!! Gna eventually upgrade the tank eventually to one with the width and height to 24" or maybe even bigger!!


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Good stuff! Cheers to tanks! Post pics of your setup when its done!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

what kind of filter you will be running?


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

LOL Votes are looking gd!! Im gna be running a 1400L/Hr 8 stage (5 layers of foam filtration various levels and 3 of ceramics) with 9W UV built in!! Think il be ok!!?? Looking to get as many as possible!!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I would take out the carbon and use more ceramic (bio media) since you'll have a large shoal. depends on what kind of foam but you probably don't need all 5 layers. I'll probably do 3 layers with each one finer than the previous one if you want to polish the water more.
you don't need carbon unless you want to remove med after treatment or for some reason the water smells (which shouldn't be if maintained properly).

is it a canister or gonna be a wet/dry? maybe a little more turn over rate on the filter.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

vtd


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Filtration is going to be your major hangup, I don't think you have enough filtration to handle a big group of pygos in that tank. With proper filtration, you could grow out a dozen or so no problem, but with the filter you have now, I think you'd probably start running into issues when they are relatively small. If you really want a big group, I'd look into a sump or wet/dry or a few big canister filters with lots of room for bio media and a high turnover rate.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Filtration is going to be your major hangup, I don't think you have enough filtration to handle a big group of pygos in that tank. With proper filtration, you could grow out a dozen or so no problem, but with the filter you have now, I think you'd probably start running into issues when they are relatively small. If you really want a big group, I'd look into a sump or wet/dry or a few big canister filters with lots of room for bio media and a high turnover rate.


That filter has a turnover rate nearly 4 times the capacity of the tank!! Would I be better with 2 of them?? I'll see what happens!! Dont think il have too much trouble!!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

A group of pygos the size you are talking about has a massive bio load, a lot of people underestimate the amount of waste they create. On bigger tanks with big groups of pygos, you usually see sumps or FX5s or other canister filters running 10x turnover with gallons worth of bio media.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

So id be better with the 2000L/hr?? Also max each basket mith ceramics and 3 levels of foam??


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I would advise getting the 2000. As Joe said, with a large group of Pygos you'll have a huge bioload.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Cool already got some in mind!!!  Cant w8 2 move now and get it all done!!!


----------



## lesty (May 3, 2011)

should be good up to 6 inch or so you know when you need a bigger tank they start to eat there tank mates, lot of space will stop it









i got 2000 lph built in 9w uv

but my rhom not to messy


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Cool!! Seen ur Rhom 2day!! Very nice!! Is your filter the same as http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320747369474?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
hoping the fish will be ok for as long as possible!! Even when I upgrade to a 72 x 24 x 24!! Did u vote Lesty for how many you think I should get??


----------



## lesty (May 3, 2011)

my filter all ponds,not sure how many red max i've had is 8, u should go with the fine gravel i got it its ideal.

good filter but my in & out lets not to great so i put on fx5 out let and pipe, if i can get one im going for the fluval fx5.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

lesty said:


> my filter all ponds,not sure how many red max i've had is 8, u should go with the fine gravel i got it its ideal.
> 
> good filter but my in & out lets not to great so i put on fx5 out let and pipe, if i can get one im going for the fluval fx5.


Cool im gna get 1-2mm black gravel!! £35 for 20kg!!


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I voted for 10!!!!!


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

LOL! I'm hoping to go fo more









Need more people to vote too!! Must be more members with an opinion??


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a shoal of 7 pygo's none are fully grown and i have 6x the turn over rate of the tank. I have to be super careful of feeding an on top of my water changes to keep the tank params in check. I needed more filtration so I just recently added an FX5 to the set up. It has only ceramic bio cubes in it. I don't know how long it will take for those to catch up and it to start filtering. Until then I'm still skimping by. So with more fish looks like double you would need even more filtration then I have per tank. Hopefully it works out for ya though. let us know how it goes what you get an how you run it.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Whats the dimensions of ur 125G?? Im hoping it will be ok only 1 way 2 find out!!







Do u have lots of plants and places for uneaten food to sit?? U have a plec to clear up any uneaten food?? Thats what I had before Ps before!!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

NO i hate pleco's they produce more waste then anything. I don't have many plants an i keep my tank clean

The issue with my tank isn't due to waste matter build up in the tank but just the need for more filtration to handle the bio load of the shoal. My dimensions are standard 125g - 72 1/2X 18 1/2X 23 3/8. Plants would help with the waste but I can't grow them lol.. they end up dead for some reason. I think my lights are no good for it. Acintic or however you say it.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

standard 125 is about 72x18"x24" so your tank has less water volume than Ryan's tank if the dimensions were external dimension.

Pleco will produce a lot of waste as well so it's not really helping with water quality.
Lots of filtration will help quickly convert produced ammonia to nitrite then to nitrate, with a large stock and the given tank size your nitrate level will increase quickly even you have sufficient filtration. 
To reduce nitrate you'll need either tons of biological filtration (plants) to consume nitrate, or frequent water change. if possible, setting up a automatic water changing system that's running 24/7 would be best for heavily stocked tank.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

So if I have double filters at 2000L/Hr each with loads of bio media, and do tests all the time I should be ok?? Need to get back into the levels I should have too as its been a few years! What should I be aiming for with the Nitrates/Nitrites and ammonia??


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

ammonia 0ppm
nitrite 0ppm
nitrate 40ppm or below will be ok but personally I like to keep it at 20ppm or below. the lower the better.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Looks like 14 is winning!!!







Gna be a mostly open tank anyway!!!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Your tank is close to what mine is. I changed 12-14" of water a week, unless I feed heavier one week then usual or feed something more messy like ton of brine shrimp or krill.. Then I do a small 10" or less water change. I vac my tank once sometimes twice a month and do have some plants but they are fake. I have to keep up with the tank or the nitrates get out of control, I do sometimes get a little ammonia too but never even really dark enough for the first square on my api test fit an usually gone within a day. This is why I got the FX5 should take care of that now. we will see


----------

